# Dead Pleco



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey guys, in my new tank of 1 RB, 2 Plecos and 2 Feeders one Pleco has dropped dead all of a sudden. There wasn't really any warning signs he just turned all pale and white and stopped moving. The feeders have had parts of their fins bitten off could that have caused disease? I put in salt. I just removed the feeders into a 10 gallon what else should I do??
Dave


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

don't ever put feeders in the tank , in simple terms don't feed ur p's feeder goldfish they carry to many disease's just feed them forzen food and once amonth put in a pond fish there more money about 11.99 for a 5" but they don't have disease's ur p's will life longer


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

many things could have happened:
the piranha could have snapped at it
could have been a disease
worng water parameters or conditions
other pleco may have felt it had not enough space and took its aggresion out on it
...could be about anything, go do yourself an obtopsy...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

If you fed him feeders, from a LPS, that might have done it, good thing the pecos are cheep


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It might have just not had enough food.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

how long have you owned this pleco and how large was it?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> It might have just not had enough food.


 yes if this is a newly setup tank it might not have had enough to fill his belly..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

barbourshop said:


> Hey guys, in my new tank of 1 RB, 2 Plecos and 2 Feeders one Pleco has dropped dead all of a sudden. There wasn't really any warning signs he just turned all pale and white and stopped moving. The feeders have had parts of their fins bitten off could that have caused disease? I put in salt. I just removed the feeders into a 10 gallon what else should I do??
> Dave


 You still have the other pleco in the tank to which you added salt? If so, please remove him: most catfish have low selenity (ie. salt content) tolerance!!!

Your pleco could have died from a multitude of causes, although it's a bit odd he died almost instantly (and because pleco's are very tough fish): probably a problem with the water quality (a spike, general bad quality) or a disease (which he could already have when you bought it).


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

check signs of desiese on other fish, carry out a water change and check the water conditions.
if the pleco was new, it might have just been stress


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> ...could be about anything, go do yourself an obtopsy...


 Yeah, once you finish finding out what happened after doing an autopsy, feed it back to your RB. j/k

Plecos are known to punk each other around when theres only 2 of them. Space might have been the prob especially in a 10 gal tank. He probably got punked on, your Rb probably got pissed off because of all the commotion and decided to kill the weaker Pleco. But to find it pale and white overnight, then it has to be unbalanced water parimeters.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

You can safely feed your p's feeders it only matters where you buy them from, i have a few places by me that have horrible conditions and there feeders are always full of ich etc... but the other places i go the feeders are in great condition. Also don't go all nuts with different types of products in your tank, if your p's arent sick then don't even bother putting anything into the water.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

The main problem i've noticed with buying feeders is that they are almost a waste of money once your p's get larger. Mine now (10 p's) will finsh 50 feeders in a few hours. And to me 6 dollars for one meal is pretty expensive considering all the other options you can use that are healthier and cheaper.


----------

